# I've had my baby



## Caroline

Baby Kayleigh arrived on Tuesday at 8.17pm on Tuesday evening after being induced. She was born at 37 weeks and 4 days, and weighed 7lb 8 1/2 0zs. 

I will post later her birth story when i get chance, not sure how long it will be b4 i get online for long enough to post but will try and pop on now and again to check up on news, as Kayleigh is keeping me busy.

Any news on bexxie yet?

PS will change ticker ASAP


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Suz

Oh Yeah. Congrats! I cant wait to see pictures.....


----------



## loop

congratulation hun x


----------



## Trinity

Congratulations Caroline .. glad all is well .. looking forward to reading your story 

xx


----------



## Layla

Congrats hun! :D

xx


----------



## Imi

_Awwwww congratulations caroline!!_

_xxx_


----------



## Cat

Congratulations aroline, a good healthy weight little girl there!

Hope your recovering well, and she isnt keeping you up to much.

You beat Bex, (you have a currently 11 page thread to catch up on there!)


All the best, be sure to get some pics up and full story.


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations Caroline 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/zblink_bounce1.gif


----------



## Kina

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ablaze

congratulations hun!! :D:D:D


----------



## bexxie

Fab news Caroline.

Am so glad all went well and hope you are not too tired.

Congratulations

Bex


----------



## vicky

congrautlations hun


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww congratulations, thats fantastic news, welcome little Kayleigh xxx


----------



## LynnieH

Congratulations to the whole (extended) family
xxx


----------



## KX

Congratulations xxxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Amanda

Congratulations hun! :hugs: 

Loving the name as well - great taste!!! :D


----------



## Helen

Congratulations Caroline. Looking forward to seeing pics of little Kayleigh.


----------



## Tam

Congratulations babe!! x


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Congrat's and well done!!!


----------

